# Thunderbird : vider la corbeille automatiquement



## ccciolll (3 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir, c'est curieux, je ne trouve rien à ce sujet dans macgé avec les mots clés.

Soit je suis passé à côté d'un truc évident, soit personne ne 'est jamais posé cette question.

Quant à l'aide de TB  (thunderbird)  est en anglais&#8230;

Donc après des années de MSEntourage et suite à une réinstall de Tiger, je me suis décidé à prendre mon courage à deux mains et migrer vers TB pour la messagerie.

Mais je ne retrouve pas l'équivalent d'un truc basique : les planifications.

Peut-on demander à TB  de vider tout seul LES (car il y en a pls dans TB, autant que de compte mail, ce qui complique encore les choses) corbeilles à chaque démarrage ou extinction, en visant, par exemple, tous les fichiers de plus de tant de jours ?

Et si oui, il faut chercher ça dans quel coin ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h52 ----------

Aaah, ben voilà, dans Outils>parametres des comptes>parametres serveur.

Autre logiciel, autre logique


----------



## chafpa (4 Décembre 2010)

ccciolll a dit:


> Aaah, ben voilà, dans Outils>parametres des comptes>parametres serveur.
> 
> Autre logiciel, autre logique


Thunderbird a toujours été ainsi


----------

